# My dog Harley attacked by two pitbills...pics



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Stacy and I came home to this last night....
luckily we kept her little shitzu locked up in the bathroom so he couldnt go out the dog door like Harley can.
Our neighbors ghetto pitbulls which have a notorious reputation, dug underneath my 6' fence, below the fence which goes into the ground another 12'' and into my yard.
Luckily my neighbor was also able to stop them in time before they could kill Harley.
My home looked like a murder scene with blood everywhere outside and in.
Harley is still in critical care and you can imagine I'm a mess as well.
.
Luckily (so we hope) they are paying for the vet bill which will be around $3k.

I learned two things:
1. I cant write about in public, but I know what to do next time if I even suspect this might happen again and I advise you the same.

2. I can't say enough about the power of OXi-Clean.
All the blood came out of our sheets and blankets, carpets. Hot water and Arm & Hammer with Oxi-Clean powder is what I used.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow. Really sorry to hear about this, and I hope Harley makes a full recovery. People tell me that pitbulls, as a breed, are not necessarily any more violent than most other dogs, but that they get trained to be vicious. I'm not sure. I don't know enough about it. What I do know is those dogs keep showing up in the news, and not in a good way. 

Hang in there. Best wishes. 

-B


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

OMG...that is really awfull...as a genuine dog lover I want you to know that I wish Harley all the best, I'm sure you guys must be beside yourselves...what's the word from the vets???I hate those scumbags who raise their pits to be mean...they can be very sweet dogs, but it always seems like the @$$holes who buy them turn them into killers...

I hope Harley makes a speedy recovery, and I hope somebody b!tchslaps your neighbors...

keep us updated...


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you, Stacey, and Harley. 

I'm convinced that most people that own pitbulls do so because of their reputation. They want a vicious dog. Be it for protection, dog-fighting, or just bragging rights, they choose that breed in full knowledge of its reputation. Because of this, I think there is a bit of self-fullfilling prophecy, and the owners cultivate and encourage the dog's more aggressive traits.

Again, I wish Harley a speedy recovery, and hope your neighbors are honest and able enough to compensate you fairly.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Luckily (so we hope) they are paying for the vet bill which will be around $3k.


I think I would be filing a complaint with the authorities and see if I couldn't get those dogs removed from the community. As bad as I feel about Harley, the next time it could be someone's child who would be far more defenseless than Harley. Those dogs don't need to be in your neighborhood.

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for Harley.

Cruiser


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

I am extremely sorry for what happened to Harley. My Lab was mauled last Spring. A teenager, who knew his dog was vicious, saw no need to keep him on a leash. Getting the attacker's jaws to open was next to impossible. My blood pressure went through the roof. Thank heaven for good Vets. All my hopes for a complete and speedy recovery, as well as my best wishes to your family during this difficult time.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry Capt Ron. Harley looks like a fighter and I'm sure he'll pull through...you will all be in my thoughts.

As for the neighbors and their Pit Bulls if a call is placed they may very well get put down. If you are sure that the dogs have acted like this before and are dangerous, then don't hesitate, because the lives those two dogs will live would be filled with misery and hurt. I do know Pit Bulls to be a very sweet breed when brought up in the right way. If your neighbors are at all open to it, I would have a discussion with them about how they have treated the dogs and why they acted out like this. If its obvious though, they probably won't be open to it. Good luck my friend, and keep us posted on Harley's recovery.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

That's horrible--my very best wishes to you, Stacey, and Harley. I wish Harley the very speediest of recoveries. 

And while I agree with rgrossicone about the likely effect of calling about your beighbour's dogs, I agree with Cruiser that this might be for the best in the long-term. 

Again, my best to Harley--what a wonderful looking dog!


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

BertieW said:


> Wow. Really sorry to hear about this, and I hope Harley makes a full recovery. People tell me that pitbulls, as a breed, are not necessarily any more violent than most other dogs, but that they get trained to be vicious. I'm not sure.


BS, they've been bred for last few centuries to fight. Do you think a breeder is going to intentionally breed a non-aggressive fighting dog? No way! They're going to pick the meanest bad ass of the pack.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry Ron,that's just awful.Who do you think provoked this?


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Ron, I am so sad to read this and see that picture. I can understand the love one might have for a pit bull, but I also would take all steps to make sure that the animal can not get to others without my being there, and even then would be wary. Please keep us posted on the dog's recovery. I also think the neighbor needs to do something to reinforce around his fence.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I hope Harley makes a fast recovery.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that this happened and I hope that Harley makes a speedy recovery. I think you should report this incident to the police. Your neighbors dogs are a danger to your neighborhood. It happened once, it can happen again. I am an animal lover, but something needs to be done before it happens again, or to a child.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your dog ron, those pics are gruesome. 

I'd say those PB's need to be put down, either by animal control or a 22 with a nightscope.

MrR


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

Hope he has a quick and full recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, how terrible  I hope the police and/or animal control was called on the pit bulls and their owners?

Brian


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry to read about your dog. I hope it recovers quickly and completely. As per those monstrosities that attacked your dog, I'd hope you reported the issue to your local police department.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your thoughts and kind words. Your support means so much right now. I can't even express myself verbally to my closest friend about the attack. I just spent the last several hours laying on the floor of his hospital room kennel. I can barely type i'm a hysterical mess. Harley's left side of his face is drooped from the nerve damage, he has a continuous drool that he never had before. We dont know if it will be permanent or not.
Everybody at the emergency vets office is in love with him, he truly is a sweet dog. He has air pockets under his skin that feel like rice crispies from all the puncture wounds from both the other dogs.

I'm taking him home from the emergency clinic tomorrow on monday morning and bringing him to my regular veternarian for post emergency care for about a week. 
I can't believe as hurt as he is he can still eat, walk, and wag his tail. Their is truly an unconditional love there that only another pet owner or parent can know. He sat on top of me for two hours while I gently rubbed his back. Every time I stopped rubbing him, he started to moan in a high pitched painful sounding squeal.
I grabbed almost every blanket I could at the emergency clinic to place in his kennel cubicle. I now know where to donate my old blankets.
My home is so empty now without him.

These pit bills, a mother and son were raised to be mean. Their owner, a Navy Chief is very proud of their viscious side. I actually brought the male pitbull to my vet several months ago when it was bit my a spider/snake and his throat swelled up and the owner's girlfriend (my neighbor) didnt do anything. Money isnt the issue, since the owner is always deployed overseas and just pays what ever the dogs damage. It's a cultural gap, or lack of cultural values that is certainly the problem.
I am an animal lover. I'm not for putting down every pitbull, but I certainly support the stopping of pitbull breeding. 
The dogs that attacked Harley are supposed to be given to animal control on Monday morning by the owner's girlfriend who simply has "had enough". 
There is no way these dogs will be around by the time Harley is healthy enough to come home. Even if martians have to beam them up and away.

There's no reason to breed a dog that is bred to fight and kill unless you can legally fight (city folk) it or hog chase it (country folk, which neither of are legal.
Allowing just anybody to own a pitbull is the same as allowing a mentally retarded person with a passion for violence to buy a gun that can shoot all by itself.
We have come across gentle pitbulls, which are the exception, not the rule. I have never met an intelligent responsible person who wanted to own a pitbull. I have met several decent people who adopted/ rescued pitbulls, but I have never ever met an intelligent responsible human who actually went out and willfully sought after owning or breeding a pitbull.
Maybe it's just my location, but I doubt it. I think most people are ignorant and dont fully understand what they are getting themselves into.

Harley is an American bulldog raised as a loyal family member a very different breed from a pitbull.
Thank you all again for your support. It truly is appreciated.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and kind words. Your support means so much right now. I can't even express myself verbally to my closest friend about the attack. I just spent the last several hours laying on the floor of his hospital room kennel. I can barely type i'm a hysterical mess. Harley's left side of his face is drooped from the nerve damage, he has a continuous drool that he never had before. We dont know if it will be permanent or not.
> Everybody at the emergency vets office is in love with him, he truly is a sweet dog. He has air pockets under his skin that feel like rice crispies from all the puncture wounds from both the other dogs.
> 
> I'm taking him home from the emergency clinic tomorrow on monday morning and bringing him to my regular veternarian for post emergency care for about a week.
> ...


Man, that's just terrible. I hope Harley makes a good recovery. As for the pitbull owners, I know a two that are responsible owners, but unfortunately the majority of owners are not responsible. A few of the suburbs around St. Louis have banned pitbulls. I hate to see all dogs of a certain breed lumped together like that , but I think that is probably a good thing that they banned them. There's just too many of these dogs that are not cared for properly. Aggressive dogs of this type can do some serious damage to other dogs and people, especially children. I would never allow my son to be around one. My couisn was attacked by one while he was riding his bike home from school. He was bit on the leg and knocked from his bike. Luckily a neighbor saw the attack and gave the dog a good crack with a baseball bat which caused it to run off. Animal control had the dog put down. My cousin wasn't injured too badly thanks to his neighbor's quick action.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Next time let the neighbor's dog die.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Or just spray the dog with mace or pepper spray.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Best wishes to Harley.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reading your OP and looking at the pictures, my heart ached for Harley but, I could not help but think...what if it had been a child? I do hope for Harley's full recovery and wish you the best, in your efforts to deal with this tragedy. Putting the neighbors dogs down is an appropriate action but treats the symptom, rather than the sickness. Your neighbor is an irresponsible fool and a criminal and should be dealt with as such!


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Ron, I know how you feel, to a degree. We have had two sick dogs that I felt were almost going to die and you feel so helpless. I know the vets will do all they can. He sounds so sweet and he will still be the same old Harley I pray.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Howard said:


> Or just spray the dog with mace or pepper spray.


Howard,
I have used bear strength pepper spray and foam on both dogs in the past, they are unaffected by it. They merely wipe their faces off after they have killed what ever they are attacking.

It deterred them for a moment the first time..after that it might as well been a garden hose I was squirting them with.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

People who keep vicious dogs for pets are the scum of the earth. 

If Animal Control doesn't deal with those dogs, you should see to it that they do not pose a future danger. Permanently. 

It's very unfortunate that they have to be dealt with in that manner, and unfair to the dogs, since they are just doing what comes naturally to them. But it still has to be done. 

Best of luck to you and Harley.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

StickPig said:


> I'm so sorry for you, Stacey, and Harley.
> 
> I'm convinced that most people that own pitbulls do so because of their reputation. They want a vicious dog. Be it for protection, dog-fighting, or just bragging rights, they choose that breed in full knowledge of its reputation. Because of this, I think there is a bit of self-fullfilling prophecy, and the owners cultivate and encourage the dog's more aggressive traits.


Just like kids, dogs behave as they're allowed to. We have one next door from us, so I poured concrete footers my fence sits on to keep him from digging, he seems to have a thing for my black lab.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

sorry to hear that, hope he has a good recovery.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your dog.

I do not like the Pit Bull breed. In addition to being an aggressive dog by nature, they are also ugly. I have not met a Pit Bull owner yet that I have liked. There appears to be a commonality between them and the breed.

I would do the following : (1) See that they do pay the bill, as you stated, if not take them to a small claims court since the cost is under $5k. (2) Notify the authorities so that the dogs can be put down. (3) Ask you neighbors to move. (4) If you have a homeowners association in your neighborhood, notify them of this incident. (5) Let your neighbors know you are armed and believe in Castle Doctrine.

M8


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Ron, my condolences to Harley and your family and best wishes for a speedy recovery. Someone once said something to the effect of "The more I learn about people, the more I prefer the company of animals", and I think this case illustrates that sentiment very well.

There's nothing I can add beyond what others have posted, except to wish you good luck and success in whatever future events may unfold.


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your dog. That is just awful.

You may also want to inquire with your local post office to see if your mail carrier has either been attacked or scared to deliver mail in the neighborhood. While I'm not a lawyer, I think Mail Carriers are protected by Federal Law. I also think that Post Office can force your neighbor to get rid of dogs. The last thing your post office wants to hear is that someone's pet has been mauled by pit bulls. You may want want to discuss this with an attorney or visit post office and speak to Post Master.

Cheers


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron,

I'm extremely saddened to hear about your dog. Pets really are part of a family. Well, except for the dysfunctional neighbors you have. Does the Chief's command know that he is / was raising a public nuisance? He is responsible and his command can put pressure on him to "do the right thing." Just a thought. And BTW, I think you would have been well within your rights to defend Harley in the way you don't want to talk about. YOU would have been doing a public service if you had. Is the Chief paying for repairs to your home and fence?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

TheSaint said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog. That is just awful.
> 
> You may also want to inquire with your local post office to see if your mail carrier has either been attacked or scared to deliver mail in the neighborhood. While I'm not a lawyer, I think Mail Carriers are protected by Federal Law. I also think that Post Office can force your neighbor to get rid of dogs. The last thing your post office wants to hear is that someone's pet has been mauled by pit bulls. You may want want to discuss this with an attorney or visit post office and speak to Post Master.
> 
> Cheers


That sounds like good lateral thinking to me. Must be worth a shot.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Pesticide meatballs?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

OMG, I'm so sorry for you, Stacey and Harley. Honestly, the more and more I hear about things like this, the more and more I support bans on pit bulls. Though I know it's almost always the owner's fault, that breed is far to unstable and unpredictable to make a viable pet. All my best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Ron, any update on Harley?


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your dog. Your neighbors are fools for keeping those kind of dogs in a residential neighborhood. Can't say Im on board with the idea of banning certain breeds, though, there's just something very unsavory about the idea to me. Besides, black people would just find another pet of choice.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

I hope Harley makes a full recovery, he's obviously well loved and seems to be coping well.


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

That's horrible. I'm glad to know your dog is on the road to recovery. Thank God it wasn't a person. 

Some have said you should kill the dogs if animal control doesn't do something, but this sounds like the type of guy who would just replace them with two more. 

Proponents of pit bulls keep saying this kind of behavior is due to how they're trained, rather than being inherent in the breed. That may be, but the pattern of attacks in this breed is too common not to notice, as is the fact that attacks seem to often be unprovoked ones against small children and the elderly. And I'm no pit bull expert, but I believe they were bred to be fighting dogs. 

I miss having a dog. I've been thinking about getting a basset hound or two.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Next time they should lock up those pitbulls.There's no need for them to be outside.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Howard said:


> Next time they should lock up those pitbulls.There's no need for them to be outside.


Bathroom and walks, Howard. That's the only problem. And furniture, and the smell...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Rossini said:


> Bathroom and walks, Howard. That's the only problem. And furniture, and the smell...


They're dangerous animals so that's basically the only things that dog can do in your case stated above.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Howard said:


> They're dangerous animals so that's basically the only things that dog can do in your case stated above.


Well, yes, that's why I prefer cats.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Enough with this side discussion, I'm dieing to know what is the status of Harley!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mambo (Dec 29, 2007)

StickPig said:


> I'm so sorry for you, Stacey, and Harley.
> 
> I'm convinced that most people that own pitbulls do so because of their reputation. They want a vicious dog. Be it for protection, dog-fighting, or just bragging rights, they choose that breed in full knowledge of its reputation. Because of this, I think there is a bit of self-fullfilling prophecy, and the owners cultivate and encourage the dog's more aggressive traits.
> 
> Again, I wish Harley a speedy recovery, and hope your neighbors are honest and able enough to compensate you fairly.


Well said. They banned this breed in the UK after several horrific atacks in which children were killed and people literally had their faces chewed off!

In Andalucia where I live in southern Spain a law has just been passed obliging owners of several dangerous breeds, including pit bulls, to be registered and owners have to pass an aptitude test.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

mambo said:


> In Andalucia where I live in southern Spain a law has just been passed obliging owners of several dangerous breeds, including pit bulls, to be registered and owners have to pass an aptitude test.


I don't think some of the pit bull owners here in the US could spell their own name, let alone pass an aptitude test.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Rossini said:


> Well, yes, that's why I prefer cats.


and did you read what happened to 2 cats just because one guy wanted to play with the cats and the cats hid under the bed so he took them,pulled them out and swung them against the wall,one had severe rib damage and the other,critical condition.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

How is Harley doing?

I hope he is on his way to recovery.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Capt Ron, I am terribly sorry about what happened to Harley. I hope Harley makes a full and speedy recovery. 
misterdonuts


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Man - sorry about that. Im a dog lover too, but the only breed I dont trust is the Pit Bull, and IMO with good reason.

People here can criticize me all they want, but if that was my dog, ain't no way those two dogs live. No way. If the dope then replaces them, they're gone too. And so on. And trust me, I wouldn't lose one wink of sleep over it.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Howard said:


> and did you read what happened to 2 cats just because one guy wanted to play with the cats and the cats hid under the bed so he took them,pulled them out and swung them against the wall,one had severe rib damage and the other,critical condition.


Yeah, really, I love cats. It was just those two I couldn't stand. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I wish Harley a speedy recovery,How is doing BTW Ron?


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

rgrossicone said:


> I do know Pit Bulls to be a very sweet breed when brought up in the right way.


I have seen some good ones, but the data is very telling. Saying there are some good PBTs when they are brought up right to me is kinda like saying a machine gun is a good home defense weapon when its in responsible hands. Of course thats true, but because many people arent responsible, coincidentally maybe especially those who want that breed, I dont think they should be available to everyone.

Other than dog fighting, which is what the PBT breed was created for, I cannot think of one thing they do better than at least one other breed. They are not exceptionally smart, and surprisingly enough do not make the best guard dogs. Whatever reasonable inclination you give me for owning a dog, I can give you another breed that accomplishes that better, that is, other than dog fighting.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Ron is strangely missing from this thread.

Think he's in jail?


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> Other than dog fighting, which is what the PBT breed was created for, I cannot think of one thing they do better than at least one other breed.


I think they were created for taking down bulls and/or bears (i.e., by latching onto the head and neck and hanging there until one or the other dies).

I suspect they probably latch onto the necks of bears better than any other breed, but I haven't done any scientific tests to be sure.

I did see a pack of Catahoula Hog Dogs take down a wild boar once. Not something I would recommend.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Phinn said:


> I think they were created for taking down bulls and/or bears (i.e., by latching onto the head and neck and hanging there until one or the other dies).
> 
> I suspect they probably latch onto the necks of bears better than any other breed, but I haven't done any scientific tests to be sure.
> 
> I did see a pack of Catahoula Hog Dogs take down a wild boar once. Not something I would recommend.


Well - yes - sort of - it was originally called "bull baiting," and they did do this originally, but IIRC only as "bull dogs," where I believe the term came from. Bull baiting was banned in England in the early-mid 1800s, and in the interest of keeping up a blood sport, they went straight to dog fighting. It was then when the "bull dog" was increasingly crossed with the terrier. In any event, given the entire doberman breed has only been around since 1890, I would say a dog bred for dog fighting since the early 1800s has very little "bull baiting" still left in him.....


----------



## freaknell (Feb 7, 2008)

Best to Harley for a speedy recovery. Nothing wrong with a little extra drool from now on. 

Aside from having the dogs put down, I sincerely hope your neighbor gets framed for a crime he didn't commit, goes to prison, and drops the soap...


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

How's Harley doing?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

WhoKnows said:


> How's Harley doing?


Who knows.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

fenway said:


> Ron is strangely missing from this thread.
> 
> Think he's in jail?


Maybe's he's taking care of the dog.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

NewYorkBuck said:


> Man - sorry about that. Im a dog lover too, but the only breed I dont trust is the Pit Bull, and IMO with good reason.
> 
> People here can criticize me all they want, but if that was my dog, ain't no way those two dogs live. No way. If the dope then replaces them, they're gone too. And so on. And trust me, I wouldn't lose one wink of sleep over it.


While I admire your protectiveness, I think the problem lies with the owners after all, not the innocent animals. Remember, all dogs are ANIMALS, and even though we feel we can train, subdue, and domesticate them, when it comes down to it, ALL ANIMALS will act instictively. Even the best breeds, if treated horribly and not given love and care, will be more apt to lash out and act "like an animal". If on the other hand, a dog is given the love and nurturing it needs, it will be LESS LIKELY to act out, but there will always be a chance.


----------

